# Unofficial competition: Looking for a caption for this shot.



## Tight Knot (Apr 25, 2014)

The caption I like best gets to choose any photo from my site (for personal use, not to be used for commercial purposes) legacy-photographical


----------



## sm4him (Apr 25, 2014)

"Are you LISTENING to me? You can't just bury your head and pretend like I'm not here!"

or

"Honestly, it's like I'm talking to a brick wall&#8230;or a turtle shell&#8230;"


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Said in "nasaly mom voice": "MARTY WAKE UP IT'S TEN AFTA NINE"


----------



## BillM (Apr 25, 2014)

Out of the way, I'm in a hurry.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 25, 2014)

awe, come on honey....not _*another*_ headache!


----------



## AlanO (Apr 25, 2014)

Unstoppable or Immovable = The Tortoise Paradox


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 25, 2014)

Monday Mornings


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2014)

Knock knock


----------



## DougGrigg (Apr 25, 2014)

[h=3]Two turtles are in a bathtub.  
One turtle says to the other turtle "Hey, can you pass the soap".  
The other turtle says "what do you think I am, a toaster?"[/h]


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 25, 2014)

^^^^ hahahaha.......wait.  I don't get it.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 25, 2014)

" Remember that time in 1922 when I caught you looking at that other turtle!?!, I still remember that, do you??!! I will make sure you never forget about that!" 

Then dude turtle is like..." ****, I guess I will never live that down"

*Note- Any resemblance to my personal arguments with my girl are purely coincidental.


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 25, 2014)

Mom, mom, mom, mom , mommy, mom, mooommmyyy, mom, *sigh*


----------



## acparsons (Apr 25, 2014)

"come on,let me in!"


----------



## Vince.1551 (Apr 25, 2014)

T1: c'mon, the sale is ON!!!

T2: go awayyyyy. I'm broke!!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 25, 2014)

Intothedeep said:


> Mom, mom, mom, mom , mommy, mom, mooommmyyy, mom, *sigh*




Sooooo&#8230;.you've got a toddler, then? :lmao:

The good news: It gets better.
The bad news: Then it gets worse again.
The really bad AND really good news: Eventually, they grow up. And you really MISS hearing Moooommmmmmyyyyyy. But you gain so very much more than you lose.
Mine are 21 and 23 now.


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Intothedeep said:
> 
> 
> > Mom, mom, mom, mom , mommy, mom, mooommmyyy, mom, *sigh*
> ...



I have a 5 year old lol


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 25, 2014)

"I've heard of safe sex, but THIS is ridiculous!"


----------



## annamaria (Apr 25, 2014)

Seriously Dude....snap out of it!!


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 26, 2014)

Loving all of them so far. 
Me thinks me'll leave it a few more days.


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 26, 2014)

looks like the caption could incorporate some type of pick-up-line.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 26, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> looks like the caption could incorporate some type of pick-up-line.



So give us something, you could be the winner.....


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 26, 2014)

Johnny. I'm moving out. I'll be gone by this time next week.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 26, 2014)

"How about a quickie?"


----------



## JTPhotography (Apr 26, 2014)

Guess what day it is??? Hump Day!!!!!!!

You're such a hard ass!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 26, 2014)

come on baby....just the tip


----------



## pgriz (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey, when I said it looked large on you I didn't mean it THAT way!


----------



## Intothedeep (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey Baby... your shell isn't the only thing hard right now! 

 


 
Hello there.... I've got a great recipe for turtle soup...  You.  Me.  Hot tub.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Apr 26, 2014)

Alls ok out here, come on out.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 26, 2014)

Crap, another speed bump.


----------



## runnah (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey baby, come with me and I will show you a shell of a good time!!!


----------



## AlanO (Apr 26, 2014)

You're one frigid ectotherm!


----------



## HitenNainaney (Apr 27, 2014)

"Mate, you home?"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for all of your responses, they were all great.

I have chosen which one I like best, but because they were all so good, I am going to include another prize for the slogan chosen by you all.

I am creating a poll with all the entries that were entered, and now it us up to all of you to choose  which one you like best.

I will update as soon as the poll is live and then please go and vote.

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 29, 2014)

AND THE POLL IS UP!!

CLICK HERE TO GO AND VOTE!! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/358345-poll-unofficial-turtle-competition.html


----------

